# Cockatiel ate poinsettia - HELP - Emergency



## Bertrum (Mar 20, 2009)

My cockatiel ate some *poinsettia*!!! 
(was throwing it out - a gift - and birdy got to it!)
She nibbled on the juicy stalks. Have her in her cage under observation.
Worried.

First aid advice please !!!!!
All the local avian clinics are now closed today! (they closed at 2pm, Saturday. Now it's neary 4pm)
Birdy not yet showing any effects.

I read: "FIRST AID FOR POISONING
-Raw egg white mixed with Kaopectate or Pepto-Bismol
-Activated charcoal mixed with a few drops of mineral oil and enough water to give it a pasty consistency
NOTE: These can be given (dosage for a cockatiel would be 1-2 cc (1/5 to 2/5 tsp.) slowly with a plastic eye dropper or may have to force feed with a tube.
If any problems are encountered with the administration, STOP immediately. POISON CONTROL HOTLINE 1-800-548-2423 - There is a $30.00 charge per incident or 1-900-680-0000 and there is a $20.00 charge to your phone bill for the first minute and $2.95 for each additional minute. It is a little expensive but sometimes it is worth it. "

from: internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/plantlist.htm


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just did a Google search, but haven't gone thru the links. here is the search link...there may be some info: http://www.google.com/search?source...nUS359US360&q=free+poison+control+for+animals

The recipe you posted also sounds like it will work. What I have read in my reference books here is that many plant toxins can affect the kidneys, liver and lining of the digestive tract...so monitor your droppings. Make sure the bird has access to water so that he does not get dehydrated.

Sorry I could not give any more helpful answers (((HUGS))) and keep us posted.


----------



## Bertrum (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you much. I'm monitoring her closely.
Gave her some of the Egg white/Pepto-Bismol (read elsewhere Pepto-Bismol also good for other birds, so not dangerous)
Also read about peanut butter (protein) being helpful.
If things turn badly, I'll rush her to a 24-hr animal clinic, even thought they don't do birds.

Currently she's still doing well - alert, normal behaving.... (6:30pm)
Will closely observe her all night.

Thank you for the further links. I'm perusing them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck. Ususally when a tiel has a toxic reaction it is within an hour of less, because it does not take long for the food to travel thru the digestive tract.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Apple cider vinegar is said to be good for detoxifying. Maybe a drop or two in your tiels water bowls may help them eliminate any toxins.


----------



## Bertrum (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all. Thank you srtiels, your info was very helpful yesterday.

11:30 am Sunday and my 'tiel looks fine. Behaving completely normal. Whew!
I gave her the egg white & Peto-Bismol treatment yesterday (my canary books said Peto-Bismol was a safe first aid for birds) - coats the inside tract to prevent absorption of toxins. 
Watched her carefully, and found a 24hr emergency vet (they don't specialize in birds) to go to in case things turned bad.
I'll still observe her today.

I'm adding milk thistle tincture drops to her water to help her liver deal with any toxins there might be (a remedy advised by my avian vet when I first got her and she went on her first check up).

I just have the one cockatiel in my bird group, and she's my little cuddle-muffin. Not like any bird I've ever owned. I'd be quite distressed to lose her.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...thanks for the update  I am glad she is doing fine.


----------

